# Easy Lounging Shutting Down



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Its a sign that capita doesn't want to fund the site.

Go to Vail on a saturday, I promise you there's no shrinking interest in riding..>


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

That's a shame, there are some good people over there. I've noticed a few EL'ers coming here but majority might be staying away. 

I frequent EL and SBF but guess now it's only going to be SBF but I'm getting tired of "Help me pick a board that matches my jacket"


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> That's a shame, there are some good people over there. I've noticed a few EL'ers coming here but majority might be staying away.
> 
> I frequent EL and SBF but guess now it's only going to be SBF but I'm getting tired of "Help me pick a board that matches my jacket"


That type of question reflects one very positive thing. Most of those posting such questions are very likely younger riders. Good news for the sport.

We just have to bear with them until they grow out of their current "phase"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Also, if the EL ppl come over here, they'll bring a different mix of experience and interests. Maybe less "pick my jacket" threads, or at least a lower percentage of the total.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

The sport isn't dying. Forums are dying. Back in the day forums were a great place to get specialized information from a community. The community has been spread thin by social media. Reddit has impacted forums. One can find groups on Facebook and use it as a forum of sorts. The times they are a changin'.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It's perhaps different levels of interaction

Forums….general world…

Fb groups…more specific mtns…friends and acquaintances ..alerts and fyi’s

Texting/cell phones…core group of buds you ride and hang …function is coordination.

Face to face…for gear, stashes and other immediate consumables and hookups


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of Facebook, honestly. I was a member of a local FB snowboarding group, but it was all about "who can give me a ride to Cypress from Burnaby?". Ended up unjoining. I'm in two FB writing groups, but I don't find them particularly useful, either. About the only FB group that is what I'd call unique is "I grew up in Coquitlam", and that's not really busy.

IMO, the FB UI is archaic and clumsy, and especially not well suited to discussions. It's fine for your home page and posting your status, but I can't see much use beyond that.

I'm also on a couple of non-FB specialty forums, like Blender art forums. I don't think the specialty sites will go away. Generalized sites just can't provide what those can.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree, FB snowboard forums aren't really useful. SBF regional forums are way better. r/snowboarding is fin, but I still like come to and like SBF way more.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

BFBF said:


> Its a sign that capita doesn't want to fund the site.


Yes some of us are already here, and have been here for some time. :wink: - Duff


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sure we can find an appropriate, or inappropriate, BA rant from the archives to insert here.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of Facebook, honestly. I was a member of a local FB snowboarding group, but it was all about "who can give me a ride to Cypress from Burnaby?". Ended up unjoining. I'm in two FB writing groups, but I don't find them particularly useful, either. About the only FB group that is what I'd call unique is "I grew up in Coquitlam", and that's not really busy.
> 
> IMO, the FB UI is archaic and clumsy, and especially not well suited to discussions. It's fine for your home page and posting your status, but I can't see much use beyond that.
> 
> I'm also on a couple of non-FB specialty forums, like Blender art forums. I don't think the specialty sites will go away. Generalized sites just can't provide what those can.


I agree about Facebook. I don't like it and rarely use it. I prefer Instagram, but I'm not a social media expert or anything. I just never liked Facebook, not user friendly at all. I don't get the hype.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I registered an account at EL a few months ago, but havent really used it. Some of the posts there are nice but the forum doesnt feel like a regular forum...

Ah well. Hopefully they are able to get some running funds by helping some brand sell a few more boards/gear.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I registered an account at EL a few months ago, but havent really used it. Some of the posts there are nice but the forum doesnt feel like a regular forum...
> 
> Ah well. Hopefully they are able to get some running funds by helping some brand sell a few more boards/gear.


Curious what you mean by it not feeling like a regular forum. Layout & format?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

EastCoastToast said:


> Curious what you mean by it not feeling like a regular forum. Layout & format?


Yeah layout and format. Sort of like the subforums are pretty generic, and the threads themselves seem like more blog-type thing than refular forum chit-chat. 

I'm on different forums (ie Formula 1, BMW, Planted Aquariums...) and on those forums, like this one, it is easier to join in... see a baseline topic or subforum you're interested in and take it from there. I think that makes it easier for new people to post.

For example, it's easier on this forum to join, open an account and ask a very simple/basic question. That's what gets new people in, and opens up the starting connection to a feel of community. EL sort of feels like a community you're already not part of.

If that makes sense.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

F1EA said:


> EastCoastToast said:
> 
> 
> > Curious what you mean by it not feeling like a regular forum. Layout & format?
> ...


Totally get what you mean that it feels more blog-type. Longer form questions & answers/conversation for sure. 

EL is amazing and what I will say as a regular user is that the community there is VERY welcoming to new users. 

The subforums are mostly broad. There's just a lot of input there and discussion on snowboarding that I haven't found elsewhere. For the most part the users there are all aware of what specs on boards mean, difference in board profiles, sidecuts, components, etc. Tends to be a lot of spec nerding out that is both awesome and ridiculous as hell. I do hope regardless of a new spot (easierloungin.com) that most of those dudes join me and a couple others here as well.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes, it does look very welcoming and with a general positive stoke which is super nice. Also, a LOT more focus on snowboarding (the activity and sport itself) than on snowboard gear. I gotta admit im a gear geek... I gotta admit i'm a gear geek, but getting out there and physically ride is #1 . This forum seems more like... having a certain board, binding, color, etc is the important part. Obviously... thats a poor generalization, cause not everyone is the same


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh yeah getting out there is definitely #1 ! Just mid-work week when I can't always find the energy for a night on the hill or middle of the day when I'm sick of staring at spreadsheets, it's nice to be able to manufacture some stoke haha. I lurked here a long time before I registered. Then I lurked even longer after that before posting. It's a generalization, yes, but it's sadly pretty accurate from all I've seen.

Well it's usually that and occasional hardcore flame wars.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

EastCoastToast said:


> occasional hardcore flame wars.


flame war...moar...that's the most entertaining...sadly we have become rather milk toasties. :frown:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flame on bitches. 

Does my ass look phat in these pink zebra lycra pants? Does it match my ruroc? 

No? Fuck off then.

I've been riding 2 days and carve like a euro bomber hero in hardboots but why do my feet hurt? 

My nikes runners are size 8 my feet are 20cm and I'm on a wide board in 12 boots, sound good? 

Fuck that, I'm not spending over $50 on new boots, board, etc. 

Where should I stay on my vacation? Where's the secret stashes? Gotta a hook up locally?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Flame wars are always fun no matter which forum or topic.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Flame wars are always fun no matter which forum or topic.


There should be a forum just for flame wars. 

Anyways... i guess it's easier to talk with strangers about gear than about more personal things. Maybe thts why it's easier to get started here.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Bet Wrath would love pink zebra lycra pants...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Bet Wrath would love pink zebra lycra pants...


I would pay to see that! Where can I send my money?!?!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> Flame on bitches.
> 
> Does my ass look phat in these pink zebra lycra pants? Does it match my ruroc?
> 
> ...


Active Topics.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> There should be a forum just for flame wars.
> 
> Anyways... i guess it's easier to talk with strangers about gear than about more personal things. Maybe thts why it's easier to get started here.


Well my scrotum is red, swollen and warm to the touch. Wanna feel? >

Just keep feeling it until I say something. ..


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> Well my scrotum is red, swollen and warm to the touch. Wanna feel? >
> 
> Just keep feeling it until I say something. ..


Have you read the hot waxing sticky? Might be worth to give it another look. Hot waxing should be painless and quick.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ekb18c said:


> I would pay to see that! Where can I send my money?!?!


I'll start my gold show at $25...where my damm webcam


----------

